# Lightroom 4.3 slow after 30 to 40 edit at develop module.



## born2blove (Feb 9, 2013)

Hello all!!! I have the same problem from lightroom 4.2 and 4.3, at develop module I edit about 30 to 40 picture the light room start very slow, I have to turn off light room and reopen and it work back light normal. I try with 2 system core I5 and I7 250SSD Samsung 8G memory. radeon 6870. 2 computer system I have the same every thing only difference is I5 and I7. light room cache set at SSD drive, picture set at second internal 2t drive. I hope you guy can help me to fix this problem. thanks


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 9, 2013)

That sounds like it may be running out of memory.  Are you doing lots of spot or brush adjustments?


----------



## Chris_M (Feb 9, 2013)

Same OS, I only have 4 GB Ram, and have also noticed the same thing.
Usually however a restart of LR, or worst case which doesn't happen often, a reboot, takes care of it.

So I guess as Victoria suggests, it is a low memory problem.


----------



## born2blove (Feb 10, 2013)

No I am not do a lot spot or brush adjust, I just use some preset and some basic, detail, lens correction. Yes same OS win7 pro 64bit I got 8g memory I5 Sandy, I7 ivy bridge will the same problem.


----------



## luk (Feb 10, 2013)

Found solution for me. Disabling the "write data to .xmp file " in the preferences. 
Seems to be working fast again. 

I tried all other performance enhancing tricks - nothing worked. If this is it I am thrilled. Was already thinking of changing to a different program!

 leopard, 8gb, macbook pro 2011


----------



## born2blove (Feb 10, 2013)

where is .xmp file in Prefrences ?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 10, 2013)

That's great to hear.  Are you using external drives by any chance Luk?  Or lots of brush strokes?

born2blove, it's in catalog settings > metadata tab and it's called automatically write changes to xmp.  Worth a shot!


----------



## born2blove (Feb 10, 2013)

in my lightroom that option box has been uncheck "Automaticaly write change into XMP", but I still have that slow problem after use 30 to 40 picture at develop module.


----------



## luk (Feb 11, 2013)

born2blove said:


> in my lightroom that option box has been uncheck "Automaticaly write change into XMP", but I still have that slow problem after use 30 to 40 picture at develop module.



After working fine for a couple of hours, my lightroom 4.3 is now  very slow again..
This software seems to be deeply faulty..

Maybe *Adobe *will get things right again in the future - I for my part will try the* phase one* software, as i am dependant on a working system.

*LR4* was nothing but a huge waste of time.


----------



## Brad Snyder (Feb 11, 2013)

Well, we hate to see you go, but we understand. Your experience is not unique, but fortunately, neither is it pervasive. There just seem to be some as-yet unidentified systemic idiosyncrasies which cause widely varying performance experience on roughly equivalent platforms.

I'm sure that at least some of us would be interested in hearing your Capture 1 experiences, if you care to share. Best of luck....


----------



## born2blove (Apr 17, 2013)

If I Unistall Lightroom 4.3 out of my computer and download new version 4.4, will my issue will be fix?


----------



## born2blove (Apr 17, 2013)

Brad Snyder said:


> Well, we hate to see you go, but we understand. Your experience is not unique, but fortunately, neither is it pervasive. There just seem to be some as-yet unidentified systemic idiosyncrasies which cause widely varying performance experience on roughly equivalent platforms.
> 
> I'm sure that at least some of us would be interested in hearing your Capture 1 experiences, if you care to share. Best of luck....



How I capture the issue ?
After I use lightroom for a while and it slow down take time to load new picture, only thing make it work faster is restart computer.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 17, 2013)

4.4 is certainly worth a try, although I can't promise it'll definitely be quicker.

You might also like to try the new Lightroom 5 beta, as there are some noticeable performance improvements.


----------



## born2blove (Apr 17, 2013)

I did try lightroom 5 beta on my old system dual core 2.8mhz with 4G memory, and 1G EVGA  video card, windows 8 64bit it run very fast, I will try it with the system already has lightroom 4.3. this weekend see any issue like 4.3 version.


----------



## born2blove (Apr 17, 2013)

Victoria Bampton said:


> 4.4 is certainly worth a try, although I can't promise it'll definitely be quicker.
> 
> You might also like to try the new Lightroom 5 beta, as there are some noticeable performance improvements.



I want to remove the lightroom 4.3 out of my system than re-install with ver 4.3.
which way is the best to remove all of file from lightroom 4.3 out of my system?


----------



## born2blove (May 20, 2013)

About 1 month to try out Lightroom 5 beta, I don't have any problem with basic edit like I did on LR 4.4, But if I do some spot remove or brush it will be slow when you select brush or spot remove, the mouse point will not move smooth. Keep to use spot remove or brush you need to restart your computer. I still keep LR 4.4 and install LT5 beta.


----------



## Kingscurate (May 20, 2013)

You may have 8gb ram installed, i think you said that, but your system or a ram stick maybe faulty. on your motherboard there are or most cases 4 memory slots. 2 of 1 colour, 2 of another colour, take out the 2nd memory stick and place it into the 3rd memory slot which should be the same colour as the first. See if that helps. By doing that the memory channel will utilise 8 gb, as of now your dual(im assuming this) memory channel mobo is utilising 4gb each. Are both ram sticks the same manufacture and specs.
How much space is remaining on your HDD? if its low then can impact performance of a windows system.


----------



## born2blove (May 20, 2013)

Here My system
G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL9Q-16GBRL
XFX Double D HD-687A-ZDFC Radeon HD 6870 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card with Eyefinity

ASUS P8Z68-V PRO/GEN3 Intel Z68 Board
Intel Core i5-2500K.
800W PS.
Samsung 830S 250G SSD ( 50% space available).
cache & catalog set at SSD.
All picture import to second hard drive 2t WD Internal drive.
System not Overclock.


----------



## Kingscurate (May 20, 2013)

Well your specs seem fine, id run a memory test to test the ram. First though i would try 1 stick of ram at a time, and if your system doesnt boot then you have a faulty ram stick.
Try the following adobe links to improve LR speed.

http://helpx.adobe.com/lightroom/kb/performance-hints.html?sdid=KBQWU

http://helpx.adobe.com/lightroom/kb/optimize-performance-lightroom.html


----------



## born2blove (May 20, 2013)

Thanks for your help
I will run memtest86 tonight when I get back home.


----------



## born2blove (May 24, 2013)

I check with memory vendor, they said I need to check my bios setup. I set my bios memory to X.M.P seam like it run better, but I still testing.


----------

